# Our new babies!



## anzukurumi (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, meet our new babies!

My rat Marron had 8 babies about two weeks ago, they're so sweet! 

We decided to keep all of them!


----------



## rampantrodent (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh my god their markings are BEAUTIFUL they are SO PRECIOUS. Congrats momma!!


----------



## anzukurumi (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you so much!

Their mom is a white&brown roan, and their dad is Argente (Topaz?) I'm not really sure what his color is called, he's sand colored with silver hairs and dark red eyes.

TBH I didn't expect this much color variation


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

The one on the far left with its legs splayed has melted my heart! You're a very lucky rat mum, good luck with all the babies!


----------



## anzukurumi (Jul 3, 2017)

Lunchy, thanks!
Their eyes are open now! They're so cute and bouncy and fuzzy


----------



## shadowshearth (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh my gosh, they are adorable. I absolutely _love _the little black one, with the little white tip on his/her tail. Argh, too stinking cute...


----------



## anzukurumi (Jul 3, 2017)

shadowshearth, thank you 
I'll try to post more pictures of them soon! I only have blurry ones, though, lol.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Omg those are some cute babies with cute markings!! I couldn't give any of those up either.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh my gosh! They're so sweet! It's nice that you're keeping all of them, they'll all grow up together and you'll ensure they live great lives ;D


----------

